# The next chat with the experts for parents with kids who have IBS



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIAn Evening With the ExpertsApril 15thfrom 8 to 10 p.m. ESTRecurrent Abdominal Pain/IBS in Childrenfeaturing...Rona L. Levy, M.S.,Ph.D,M.P.H.University of WashingtonCHAT WITH THE EXPERTS FROM HOME!You are invited to participate in "An Evening With the Experts", a monthly online discussion on functional gastrointestinal disorders, the second Tuesday of every month, from 8-10 PM EST.The UNC Center for Functional GI and Motility Disorders is proud to announce the launching of a monthly two-hour Internet educational chat session open to the public. Each session will be on a specific functional GI disorders topic likely to be of interest to many of our website visitors.Click here to see how it works.Link directly to the chatroom by clicking here.Mark your calendars for the next Evening With the ExpertsApril 15th, 2003, 8-10 PM ESTNOTE:The Chat will be on the third tuesday this month http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/


----------

